
Ooh Ooh My Turn Why Lisp? - tosh
https://smuglispweeny.blogspot.com/2008/02/ooh-ooh-my-turn-why-lisp.html
======
fithisux
He has written the ambitious Celtk package but it does not seem to be
maintained anymore. He also seems to have moved to Clojure.

